# mahindra 1526 3 point hitch will not stay up



## kevind_59 (10 mo ago)

I have a 1526 shuttle shift tractor and the 3 point lever will not stay up, it drop all the way down.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Instantly or slowly? Motor running or motor off?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello kevind_59, welcome to the forum.

Most tractors have "friction discs" to hold the lift lever in position. All you have to do is tighten the nut that holds the lift lever until it stays put where you set it.


----------



## kevind_59 (10 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Instantly or slowly? Motor running or motor off?


Instantly slams down and with motor running and off


----------



## kevind_59 (10 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Hello kevind_59, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Most tractors have "friction discs" to hold the lift lever in position. All you have to do is tighten the nut that holds the lift lever until it stays put where you set it.


Thanks I will check that in the morning.


----------



## kevind_59 (10 mo ago)

kevind_59 said:


> Thanks I will check that in the morning.


That fixed the problem. Thank you


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

kevind_59,
Just a note for future reference.... your throttle lever also has "friction discs" to hold throttle position. If you find one day that the throttle lever will not hold position, simply tighten the nut on the end of the throttle shaft to impose a bit more pressure on the friction discs till it holds position.


----------

